# comment nettoyer le clavier d'un Macbook pro



## imacosxlion (27 Décembre 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai un petit souci avec le clavier de mon Macbook pro car j'ai malencontreusement renversé du jus d'orange dessus.
j'aimerias savoir comment je pourrais le nettoyer en faisant cela proprement.

merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Décembre 2011)

Salut, 

vous le passez sous l'eau ou à la machine, c'est efficace  
Plus sérieusement, on a traité de sujet ici : 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-au-jus-de-pomme-263266.html
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/coca-macbook-pro-287590.html

En cherchant simplement sur Google : 
http://www.macbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17590&sid=9e4bfd31ed5738466a5035ab651e3bea

Pour faire court, la garantie Apple n'est plus valable pour ce genre d'incident (cf : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook/service/ ). 
Plusieurs possibilités : 
- vous êtes un passionné d'informatique, démonter un Macbook Pro ne vous fait pas peur pour sécher les composants et prier pour que ça remarche 
- vous appelez le service téléphonique d'Apple qui vous fera un devis (super salé la note, soit disant en passant)
- vous emmenez dans un magasin spécialisé ou agréé Apple qui vous fera aussi un devis

(Il y a une précision à ne pas manquer dans un des liens cités au dessus concernant les assurances qui prendraient en charge ce genre d'incident).

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman

PS : ce genre d'accident peut vite arriver.. Évitez de boire ou de mettre votre verre à côté de votre ordinateur


----------

